# good detailer B'ham Alabama area



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a black on black 2004 GTO.
Pontiac detailed it and left swirl marks in it.
I spent a day with Zaino this and that. CS for swirls and the swirl filler Z-5 I think. Have to look, I bought 150.00 worth of Zaino products.

Not knocking Zaino at all. Its better than it was and it made my 9 year old dark green truck look new.

I thought about buying a polisher as its abvious that is what it needs to get into the clear coat deep enough too restore mirror smooth clear coat.
I am afraid I might burn or cut to much if I buy a polisher. I do not know correct pads and what not. 

You would think Pontiac could do it but whomever they have obviously is not a pro.

Last pic has the swirls not in the sun..rear. 

I have owned 3 black cars, this is my first with swirls, and it just makes me sick. They are lighter now that I spent hours applying and removing; back and forth; Zaino but still there. Shines better so it actually seems worse.

My Pontiac service rep is no help. Its looks fine to him.
Fine to most everyone but me. Sun has to hit it at the right angle. I see it all the time.

Just want it fixed. Either a name in Alabama or great advice on doing it myself.

Thanks
Blue

I will consider driving to another state for a great job.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

The car looks great to me!! I see no signs of clear coat damage or paint defects. If you want the best possible finish I'd recommend this application process of zaino(even though you used it already)

-wash car with dawn
-use z17 clay bar on whole vehicle
-wash with z7 car wash soap
-apply Z-AIO all in one cleaner polish to car
-spray z6 detail spray to car
-apply 2 coats of Z5-pro(using zfx accelerator!!) with an applcation of z6 spray in between each coat.
-apply 1 coat of Z2-pro(zfx enabled) and spray again with z6
-spray with z8 grand finale spray
-seal finish with Z-cs clear seal

Whole process will take ALL day but the results will be the absolute best your gonna get from your paint, in my opinion. Everyone has their own detailing process for best results but I LOVE the way my car looks after "zaino-ing" it all day. Good luck!!! :cheers


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep,

As I said most everyone who looks at it thinks its fine. Including the Pontiac service manager. Looks great in the overhead bay lit service area.
Pictures uploaded here are deceivingly small. At 7 megs; as the orginals are in this computer; the swirls are terribly obvious.

I used all the products you listed plus the CS mixture specifically for swirls.
Dawn, claybar, etc just as suggested by you and Mr. Zaino. I got some info of this and other forums. Before starting.

I got directions from Sal Zaino himself on exactly what to do..not just the words off his web site. We went over everything before I spent 150+ bucks on his product. I know 150 is not much for car but this is just polish.

What you see is prior to Zaino. It is wet looking now which highlights the swirls in the clear coat even more when the sun hits it at an angle.
I did one area left rear lower over and over, harder and harder. Could not get the swirls out by hand. Atually worry that it might be in the paint but I do not think so.

The swirls are there. It is going to take a machine to get them out. My arms have their limits.

I appeciate that you think it looks fine. I don't. I need a detailer as picky as me or I suppose I can study up and test on my truck porter cable polisher.
I have already studied up on it enough to know I would rather have someone do it that has years of experience.
My next door neighbor commented on the swirls...he is in his 70's. Does not drive.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Blue,

What Pontiac dealer detailed it?

I bought my CGM 05 from Courtesy Pontaic and they did a excellent job on mine.
The car looked perfect inside and out.

After a few hand washing (being VERY careful) I noticed some small swirl marks appearing.
I now run through the No-Touch car wash.

Larry


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

Crown Pontiac/Nissan in Hoover where I bought the car put a machine on it... I called it a detail job but it was something else.
The service manger Cal is nice enough but they have not fixed a problem I brought the GTO in for yet.
There have been several TSB's that happened to mine including the strut rub.
I have since had all fixed with my money at shops I know and trust.

The car is still under warranty but that means nothing to me now. Crown can just say its fine or fixed.... and its not. Victory Pontiac closer to my house will not honor the warranty and have the $$$$ extra warrranty.


----------

